# Hog Wash-Liquid Soap



## BettyW (Dec 6, 2020)

After sequesting - dissolving soap paste - adding scent - colorant---does it matter if I pour while hot or cold?

Will it be foamy one way or other?


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 7, 2020)

@Zany_in_CO -- do you have any words of wisdom for Betty?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 7, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> @Zany_in_CO -- do you have any words of wisdom for Betty?






 As a matter of fact, DeeAnna, I was flummoxed by *@BettyW* 's question and I was unable to answer it when I first read it. Since I can't remember whether she has any experience in making LS or not, I'm going to refer her to the lastest post we both responded to as a resource for whatever questions she has. Good info in that post.
_*
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/liquid-laundry-soap-help.82028/#post-863161*_


----------



## BettyW (Dec 7, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 52229
> As a matter of fact, DeeAnna, I was flummoxed by *@BettyW* 's question and I was unable to answer it when I first read it. Since I can't remember whether she has any experience in making LS or not, I'm going to refer her to the lastest post we both responded to as a resource for whatever questions she has. Good info in that post.
> _*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/liquid-laundry-soap-help.82028/#post-863161*_



Thank you for this link.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 7, 2020)

BettyW said:


> After sequesting - dissolving soap paste - adding scent - colorant---


What confused me is the above sequence.. it should read dissolving the soap paste, and then sequestering, not the reverse.   So that made me wonder if you have ever made LS before.


----------



## BettyW (Dec 7, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> What confused me is the above sequence.. it should read dissolving the soap paste, and then sequestering, not the reverse.   So that made me wonder if you have ever made LS before.



Yes I have made liquid soap but it has been a couple of years since I have.  I don't sell soap and we go thru a batch of soap slowly.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks for responding, Zany. I feel flummoxed sometimes too! I thought Hog Wash was your recipe, so when I saw she still hadn't gotten any advice as of today, I thought I'd bring it to your attention. I find it's easy to overlook a thread if it hasn't gotten any responses.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 7, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> I find it's easy to overlook a thread if it hasn't gotten any responses.


So true! Especially in my case... old person afflicted with CRS (Can't Remember "Stuff").


----------



## BettyW (Dec 7, 2020)

Thank you ladies for your help.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 8, 2020)

You're very welcome.


----------

